# Great (or not) artwork log by WootWoot



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok, guys (and girls)... I decided to make an artwork log, since i draw all the time. Will post some of my own ideas and concept sketches, though the core will hopefully be built up of missions! So come with ideas, and private message them to me, then, if you're lucky, i'll draw it for ya!

At the moment i am drawing random stuff, concept sketches for Chaos Characters and most of all, design for a roleplay i'm designing! (On norwegian, so you can't easily figure out the description of the drawings, maybe i'll translate them?) It is built around renaissance europe with weird monsters and stuff, and an inquisition! 
View attachment 9191


Yes, this is how they use to think!

But, back to topic; Please PM me if you want me to draw something!


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

This log didn't seem very popular, so i made some pictures. They should have been posted hours ago, but due to slow internet, i will post them now.

This is a Crimson Fists terminator captain i drew for no particular reason:

View attachment 9437


And for now, a Chaos Warrior of Tzeentch. The background is burning:

View attachment 9438


Edit: Adding some Skaven Clan Skryre heads, made in a hurry

View attachment 9439


----------

